
Researchers uncover patterns in how scientists lie about their data - nreece
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2015/november/fraud-science-papers-111615.html
======
dmichulke
Do even papers with the same main author differ in style? What if there are
"fraud people" who just write more obscure and their papers are typically
frauds?

I also wonder how the same approach would apply to politician speeches (does
their degree of obfuscation change over time or pre-vs-post election?) or even
more directly measurable things such as the FOMC minutes.

In the best case we could at least see whether they know they lie (they
obfuscate unpleasant truths / lies).

Then again, it could be difficult to find a dataset with enough positives to
train a meaningful categorization algorithm.

------
brudgers
I already suspected that people construct truths to meet their expectation and
I think I might just learn something useful about the tells of fabrications if
only I could see the research, but unfortunately it's paywalled.

